# *update*Because I couldn't stand the thought of running plumbing through the attic.



## GA native (May 22, 2016)

About two years ago, the polybutlylene in the slab sprung a leak. I had a few plumbers come out to bid on the replumb. All of them said it wasn't practical to run the pipes through the walls. But I have lived in a house with plumbing in the attic. And I was not willing to pay a plumber $4k to install a headache.

None of them understood that I am a veteran framer. After careful planning and calculation, I built a chaseway through the living area. And had the pipes run through closet. It works brilliantly. And none of the pipes are in danger of freezing.

I put this out there, for anyone else who may be in a similar situation.


----------



## GA native (May 22, 2016)

I figure around July or August, when work slacks off, and the fish aren't biting, I'll start the drywall. In the meantime, I'll leave the nice clean plywood and lumber exposed.


----------



## hipster dufus (May 22, 2016)

good work. chases are pretty common up north in old houses. there is always a way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2016)

Are you going to use a J channel up against the textured ceiling?


----------



## GA native (May 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going to use a J channel up against the textured ceiling?



I don't know how to match that texture.
So I planned on a factory edge against the drywall, and a few layers of caulk to bring it together. 

Though J channel is a good thought. I have time before I pull the trigger on drywall.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 23, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2016)

How ya gunna repair if a fitting ever fails?


----------



## GA native (May 23, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> How ya gunna repair if a fitting ever fails?



R&R drywall and plywood. Now what if a fitting fails in the attic? I'll have to clean up wet drywall and insulation. And then patch a much larger hole.  

So whatever. Better than living in a barn without running water.


----------



## sman (May 23, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## NOYDB (May 23, 2016)

Use screws and R&R as needed.


----------



## Killdee (May 23, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> How ya gunna repair if a fitting ever fails?



No different than what we do at least 2 times a month, pinholes in copper pipe in ceilings and walls, cut out repair, patch mud paint. Cerritos brand copper in most. Have repaired 4-6 leaks in several houses. May be a little tougher with all that framing and osb.

BTW I know a fellow who can match that stippling pattern, he has all the brushes even old patterns. He can hang and finish that for you if you want. Actual American crew if you can believe that. Good guy Jeff Wright


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2016)

GA native said:


> R&R drywall and plywood. Now what if a fitting fails in the attic? I'll have to clean up wet drywall and insulation. And then patch a much larger hole.
> 
> So whatever. *Better than living in a barn without running water*.



True dat! I just figured you could skip the plywood !


----------



## GA native (May 24, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> True dat! I just figured you could skip the plywood !



Can't. The plywood is structural. You nail plywood top and bottom to the chase, and it is rigid and strong. 

But, keeping the plumbing at room temperature should minimize failure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2016)

That's a great idea. You could actually leave the top open and lay some light strips in it for a soft light effect.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 25, 2016)

That is a great solution to a tough problem. 
I have been working on a house I bought with the same situation. 
Slab poured in 1954. I go lucky and found the problem and only had to bust up about 2 feet of slab.
Good job man!


----------



## Davexx1 (May 27, 2016)

We had a copper pipe leak flood two rooms.  Checked all of the other exposed copper pipes and all was corroded, so we had the house re-piped with super pex pipe thru the attic.  I didn't like the attic thing but plumbers told us that was the only way.

Now, I hate it.  Water is scalding hot during the summer, and cold during the winter.  I can't imagine that pex pipe lasting very long in those conditions and I actually worry about how safe the water is to drink after flowing thru those hot pipes.

Dave


----------



## GA native (Aug 8, 2016)

I put off the sheetrock for the hottest months. Here's the finished product in the living room. The plumbing runs through the utility room on the right, inside the arch, through the coat closet, and into the master bedroom through the chase in the hallway.


----------



## GA native (Aug 8, 2016)

Master bedroom.


----------



## mattech (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2016)

Fur it out.. our best tool in the bizness, good work.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## GA native (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words. 

Now that the drywall is finally painted, the dust is going away. Finally sleeping well after three weeks of drywall work/mess in the bedroom. 

I still have the chase in the kitchen, and the arch in the master bath. But at least I am over the hump.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 9, 2016)

saving for later.
Son's mom's house has the plumbing through the attic b/c of previous owner had a leak in slab.  I bought it that way b/c the price was right and I figured one day I would just redo it....or wait to a slow economy again and hire it out.


----------



## GA native (Aug 10, 2016)

95g atl said:


> saving for later.



If you are going to do this, some important numbers.

Set the top of the shelf at 94". That way, it runs under the top plates on the wall. I used four inch framing screws to attach the 2x4 to the wall. I went over the drywall.

When the plumbers make their penetration into the wall, instruct them to make one penetration, and branch out to all the plumbing fixtures. They could just use a sawzall to cut a 2" deep by 4" long notch out of the 2x4 attached to the wall. Easier than a hole saw, and less drywall to repair.

Drywall arches are easy. Just look it up on youtube. I did.

Plywood arches are easy as well. A little bit of math will create nice arches. Or, you make one arch and scribe it three times. I used a skilsaw. It makes a cleaner line than a jigsaw or sawzall.


----------



## GA native (Oct 3, 2016)

The kitchen is done. All I have left is the master bath.

The plumbing runs the full length of this soffit, 18'. Down the wall, to the left, and back 6' to the sink. All the plumbing is in the living space, with no danger of freezing.


----------



## GA native (Oct 3, 2016)

finished


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2016)

That is a good job.


----------



## GA native (Jan 17, 2017)

*finished product*

So, in just under a year from the plumbing install, I'm finished. I finished and painted the drywall first, then built the tile base to the faux columns.

All that is left is clean up, and a bit of trim work. The grout was still wet when the picture was taken, the lines cleaned up well.


----------



## GA native (Jan 17, 2017)

Freeze proof plumbing. This was a tough one to hide. I put it off till last. I installed durock over the wood frame, and mortared the tiles to that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Great job,,,, looks nice,,,, not a plumber,,,, could you have used pex? Just wondering,,,,


----------



## GA native (Jan 17, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Great job,,,, looks nice,,,, not a plumber,,,, could you have used pex? Just wondering,,,,



The plumbers did use PEX.


----------

